# Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Hallo, zur Zeit benutze ich Autoit v3.3.12.0
Kurze Erklärung zu Autoit, Autoit ist eine Makroprogrammiersprache, Basic ähnlich und funktioniert wie ein Mouserobot.

Ich möchte mit Autoit die Windows 7 Prof. Spk1 (64Bit) Bildschirmauflösung ändern.

Leider funktioniert das nicht. Während der Bildschirm die Auflösung umschaltet, geht mit Autoit nichts mehr.
1. Gibt es eine Alternative die sich in den Quelltext von Autoit integrieren lässt?
--------
2. Gibt es eine Scriptsammlung in der vorgefertigte Autoitscripte gibt, in meinem fall die Installation von AMD Grafikkartentreiber oder Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Wie sieht denn dein Script genau aus?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Noch ist kein Script da!
Aber Autoit ist installiert.
Ich hatte den Autoitrecorder gestaretet. Dann Hatte ich das Script gespeichert, dann hatte ich das Autoitscript gestartet, während der Ausführung kam es zum Stotter Ottern.
Und dann hatte ich das Script gelöscht.
Jetzt muss ich wieder von vorne anfangen und bräuchte eure Hilfe.
2. Gibt es eine Scriptsammlung in der vorgefertigte Autoitscripte gibt, in meinem Fall die Installation von AMD Grafikkartentreiber oder Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Von Autoit habe keine Ahnung aber vielleicht hilft Dir eins von denen hier weiter:

» Display Changer II»12noon
Set screen res, colours and refresh rate from shortcuts and scripts


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Ich suche keine Mouseklicksoftware, keine kommerziellen Softwareangebote, sondern die Möglichkeit Windows und die Grafikarteninstallation auschliesslich mit Autoit, eventuell Autohotkey voranzubringen!!

Oder Silent install for AMD RADEON oder Nvidia Geforce Treiber!!


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Beide Programme sind für Privatanwender kostenlos. Mag sein, dass sie nicht das richtige für Dich sind aber damit man helfen kann, wäre es gut, wenn Du Deine Pläne mal genauer formulierst. 

Zuerst hieß es, dass Du die Bildschirmauflösung ändern willst, das geht mit beiden Programm problemlos. Jetzt möchtest Du "Windows und die Grafikkarteninstallation voranbringen". Was genau soll das heißen und was ist das Ziel der Übung? Willst Du einen Grafikkartentreiber automatisiert installieren um Dir die Klicks zu sparen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Noch ist kein Script da!
> Aber Autoit ist installiert.
> Ich hatte den Autoitrecorder gestaretet. Dann Hatte ich das Script gespeichert, dann hatte ich das Autoitscript gestartet, während der Ausführung kam es zum Stotter Ottern.
> Und dann hatte ich das Script gelöscht.
> ...


Keine offizielle Sammlung und inoffizielle kenne ich nicht. Die aufgenommenen Makros sind oftmals ein wenig Fehleranfällig, weswegen ich es vorziehe, die Dinger selbst zu schreiben.

Das ist hier eine schicke Anleitung:
Tutorial2 - AutoItWiki

Damit sollte es gehen. Allerdings wirste selbst scripten müssen, was ich sowieso empfehlen würde.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Danke  Ap0ll0XT.

Du hast denke ich recht wenn der Eindruck entsteht das Autoitscripte fehleranfällig sind.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Du hast denke ich recht wenn der Eindruck entsteht das Autoitscripte fehleranfällig sind.


Ich meinte damit eher den Makrorekorder von Autoit. Wenn man es sauber mit Autoit scriptet, ist das durchaus zuverlässig. Der Makrorekorder nimmt im Grunde nur das auf, was du mit dem Programm machst. Allerdings kann je nach Auslastung ein Prozess in der Software länger dauern als bei der Aufnahme, wodurch es passieren kann, das Script und Programm asynchron werden. Und dann führt das zu Fehlern. Soweit ich weiß gibt es im Rekorder nur zeitbasiertes Warten. Aber kein Warten auf ein Fenster oder Event, da der Rekorder ja nicht weiß, worauf du genau warten willst.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

"Soweit ich weiß gibt es im Rekorder nur zeitbasiertes Warten. Aber kein Warten auf ein Fenster oder Event, da der Rekorder ja nicht weiß, worauf du genau warten willst." 
Und wie löse ich das Zeitbasierte warten, reicht ein Sleep von 1000?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> "Soweit ich weiß gibt es im Rekorder nur zeitbasiertes Warten. Aber kein Warten auf ein Fenster oder Event, da der Rekorder ja nicht weiß, worauf du genau warten willst."
> Und wie löse ich das Zeitbasierte warten, reicht ein Sleep von 1000?


Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, beim Rekorder bei jedem Schritt bevor man das nächste macht 5 Sekunden zu warten (Beispiel: Das Programm macht etwas und wartet danach dann auf eine Eingabe. Ab dem Moment wartest du etwas und dann klickst du erst), um somit überschneidungen vorzubeugen.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es aber, wenn du auf bestimmte Events wartest. Beispiel:
- Ein bestimmtes Fenster taucht auf
- Ein bestimmter Text steht im Fenster
etc.

Schau mal hier: Funktionen

Besonders ganz unten die WinWait-Funktionen sind interessant!
WinWait
WinWaitActive
WinWaitClose
WinWaitNotActive

Die Doku ist da sehr hilfreich 
AutoIt


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Ich denke mehr kommt hier nicht zustande.
Deswegen danke ich dir

Ap0ll0XT

für deine Antworten, der Thread ist gelöst.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Autoit und Bildschirmauflösung*

Gerne.

Achja noch einfacher geht es natürlich so: AMD Support and Game Forums - Unattended install for FirePro drivers
und so: How can I perform a silent install of the GPU driver?


----------

